# Sand Anchor



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Trinity river is not known for having an abundance of boat ramps. Launching a boat off a sand bar is pretty common. Have been looking at a few online , looks like the spade works the best. I would rather build my own. Anyone have any simple plans or ideas for such a critter.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Had to build one*

Put one together from a propane tank end and some flat bar. First test didn't work changed the angle a bit. Works very well now.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like it should work pretty good.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Plow style anchor will work and neck rotates so easy to pull up. I have one for sale if any one needs one


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I was planning on building my own, but got a heck of a deal in one of these; disassembles and comes in its own case. I've been pretty happy with it, and in the case it doesn't take up much room.

https://www.extremeterrain.com/redrock-4x4-12000lb-anchor-j100782.html


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Not a bad idea. I haven't had to use my home made job yet but I know it's coming.


----------

